# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα πουλιά Φάρμας >  άρρωστο κοκοράκι sos

## ringneck

γεια σας παιδιά

τ κοκοράκι μ  περίπου 4 μέρες τώρα έχει διάρροια αλλα όσο πάει είναι και χειρότερα!
σήμερα άρχισε να είναι νωχελικό k ακόμα πιο πολύ λερωμένο από πίσω...


γενικά εκτος από διάρροια λερωμένο ποπό και νωχελικότητα έχω δει ότι αραιά k που τινάζει το κεφάλι του...(δεν ξέρω αν έχει σχέση)

στόμα έχει καθαρό


γνωστός που ρώτησα μ έδωσε esb3 30% k μ είπε 1 κουταλια τς σούπας για 10 l νερό

t φάρμακο λέει είναι για κοκκιδιωση και σαλμονέλα

----------


## jk21

βρες μου ποσο ζυγιζει 1 κουταλια της σουπας που βαζεις ,να σου πω αν ειναι οκ 

δεν αρκει για μικροβιο αλλα αρκει το esb3 για κοκκιδια 


το τιναγμα του κεφαλιου ομως με παραπεμπει ειτε σε βλεννα απο μικροβιο που προσπαθει να βγαλει  ,ειτε για τριχομοναδα

αν δεν εχεις σημαδια ειτε βλεννας ειτε λευκοκιτρινα στο στομα εσωτερικα , παιρνεις το micoresp της zoopan σε κτηνιατρικα (αλλιως vibramysin σιροπι αλλα και bisolvon μαζι απο φαρμακειο )  και σιροπι flagyl απο φαρμακειο (των 125 mg ή των 200 mg ) και τα ξαναλεμε .Βγαλε φωτο και τις κουτσουλιες

----------


## ringneck

10-15 gr πρέπει να είναι

μύτη στόμα πολύ καθαρά! 
κουτσουλιές πάω να στήσω καρτέρι τώρα! :Happy: 
διάβασα το esb3 το βάζουν k προληπτικά k έβαλα ...

----------


## ringneck

> vibramysin σιροπι αλλα και bisolvon μαζι απο φαρμακειο )  και σιροπι flagyl απο φαρμακειο (των 125 mg ή των 200 mg ) και τα ξαναλεμε .Βγαλε φωτο και τις κουτσουλιες



τώρα μονο από φαρμακείο..
να τα πάρω όλα αυτά?

----------


## ringneck

το άσπρο δεν είναι μέρος τς κουτσουλιάς του!
το υγρό είναι διάφανο..μερικές άλλες είναι πιο σχηματισμένες αλλα παίζει στα ίδια χρώματα k πολύ νερό....

διατροφή καλαμπόκι κριθάρι k ότι χόρτα k σκουλήκια φάνε όταν τα αμολάω να βοσκήσουν...

σχετικά με το φαΐ δεν τ έχει κοπεί καθόλου η όρεξη


ψάχνω να βρω κλούβα να το βάλω μονο του για να σ βγάλω και σ άσπρο χαρτί αν δεν βγάζεις άκρη με αυτή εδώ

----------


## jk21

Kαλα ειναι να δωσεις 2 γρ στο λιτρο esb3 


βλεπω  διαρροια ... δεν αποκλειω ομως και σκουληκια πια σαν παρασιτα ,αν τα εχεις να τρωνε εξω αλλα νεγαλυτερα σκουληκια που αποτελους ξενιστες τους 


παρε flagyl σιροπι και θα δουμε το αλλο για τα αναπνευστικα ...

----------


## ringneck

έχω flagyl 500mg χάπι μας κάνει αν το διαλύσουμε στο νερό?
είναι περίπου 1 kg το κοτοπουλάκι

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω αν διαλυεται στο νερο .... αν τα εχεις απο πριν  , προσπαθησε να το διαλυσεις και πες μου ,αλλα απο οτι ξερω δεν διαλυεται σωστα .Αν το πηρες τωρα ,μην το ανοιγεις αλλα δωστο πισω και παρε σιροπι !!!

----------


## ringneck

πήρα και σιρόπι 
τα χάπια τα είχα από πριν..
τι δοσολογία βάζω? κατευθείαν στο στόμα του?η στο νερό?
πειράζει που παίρνει k esb3 τώρα?προληπτικά μπορώ να δώσω σε όλα?

----------


## jk21

των 125 mg ή των 200 mg ; μπορεις στο στομα; 


οχι προληπτικα στα αλλα ,εκτος αν δεις σε πανω απο 1 απο τα υπολοιπα ,τα ιδια συμπτωματα και δειχνει μεταδοτικο .Αν οχι ,τοτε δεν δινεις !!!


δινεις και esb3 κανονικα !

----------


## ringneck

τον 200 βρήκα k αυτό μ δυσκολία...
μπορώ με σύριγγα ναι

πάω να το ζυγίσω να σ πω ποσο είναι
δεν πιστεύω πάνω από κιλό

----------


## ringneck

> πάω να το ζυγίσω να σ πω ποσο είναι
> δεν πιστεύω πάνω από κιλό


850gr είναι

μια σημερινή κουτσουλιά..

----------


## jk21

0.75 ml flagyl αδιαλυτο πρωι και αλλο τοσο το απογευμα 


Αν δεις το πουλι να χειροτερευει αποτομα  , πας και παιρνεις και augmentin 250 mg σκονη για ποσιμο εναιωρημα απο φαρμακειο .Αν εχει διαρροια αλλα ειναι κινητικο , περιμενουμε λιγο να δουμε πως πανε τα αλλα φαρμακα .Παντως κοκκιδια δεν νομιζω να ειναι και το esb3 στο εχω πει κυριως σαν αντιβιωση μια που ηδη το ειχες

----------


## ringneck

όσο το είχα μονο τ δεν κουνιότανε καθόλου...k το ξαναέβαλα με τ άλλα...είδα συμπτώματα σ άλλο 1 τίναγμα το κεφάλι k διάρροια με διάφανο υγρά...

αν πρόσεξες στη φωτό πιο πάνω τα υγρά έχουν ασπρίσει συνεχίζει και κάνει τέτοιες..(το πρώτο)

----------


## ringneck

δημήτρη το πράσινο τς κουτσουλιάς μας πάει καθόλου σε δηλητηρίαση?

ρώτησα τον άνθρωπο που τα είχα πάρει k μ είπε να τους βάλω πάλι φύραμα ανάπτυξης να πάρουν τα πάνω τους και να δώσω baytril- tylan
η vibramysin-tylan δεν θυμάμαι μπερδεύτηκα τώρα..

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι εικονα δηλητηριασης .θα ειχες πρασινα υγρα ή κοκκινα ... οχι κεντρικο μερος 

διαρροια ειναι .αιτιες πολλες και κοιταμε να καλυψουμε καποιες απο αυτες αρχικα 

αν θες μπορεις μαζι με flagyl αν δεις να χειροτερευει να δωσεις baytril αν ηδη εχεις αντι augmentin που σου ειπα .Επιπλεον φαρμακα ,εγω τουλαχιστον δεν μπορω να σου προτεινω ολα μαζι

----------


## ringneck

ευχαριστώ δημήτρη

ως τς 7 π κούρνιασαν πάντως δεν είδα κάποια βελτίωση
ελπίζω αύριο να είναι καλύτερα τα πράγματα..

αύριο θα πάω και σε κτηνίατρο να δω τι θα μ πει
και θα σε ενημερώσω!

----------


## jk21

θα σου προτεινα να εχεις μαζι κουτσουλια να δει στο μικροσκοπιο ,μην εχεις θεμα με σκουληκια

----------


## ringneck

μάπας ο γιατρός... αν δεν είναι δικό σ δεν τ πονάς κοτόπουλο κιόλας ντάξει...
τεςπα μ είπε δεν είναι τίποτα θα περάσει μονο του
 το μονο που με ρώτησε είναι αν έχουν βραχνιάσει.. και να δώσω άλλες 1 μέρα το esb  μια μέρα κενό και μετά βλέπουμε για baytril γιατί αν το δώσουμε τώρα πάει χαμένο το esb ότι θα το αποβάλει κάτι τέτοιο..

κουτσουλιά δεν είχα μαζί μου δεν τ σκέφτηκα k τ είδα τ μήνυμα σου αφού γύρισα αλλα του έδειξα σε photo που είχα...

σήμερα δεν είδα κάποια βελτίωση μονο που έχει πιο "κρεμασμένα" τα φτερά του και από προχτές έχει αδυνατίσει πολύ

τους έβαλα πάλι ανάπτυξης
η όρεξη δεν τ έχει κοπεί τρώει k πίνει κανονικά

----------


## ringneck

έχω νέα 
έστησα πάλι καρτέρι k περίμενα να κουτσουλίσουν!
όταν την έκανε μετά από λίγο που ήπιε το χώμα τα υγρά είδα να κινούνται μικρά σκουληκάκια 2-3 χιλιοστά το καθένα.. πήρα το κτηνίατρο k μ είπε να περάσω να μ δώσει αντιπαρασιτικό σε χάπι και να δώσω σε όλα γιατί είναι κολλητικό!

και ότι έτσι εξηγείται και το τίναγμα του κεφαλιού γιατί μπορεί να έχουν ανεβεί στ αναπνευστικό!!!

τώρα π ήδη έχουμε δόση το esb/flagyl λες να υπάρχει πρόβλημα αν δώσω και το χάπι? αυτός δεν ήταν αρνητικός..το flagyl το έχω δόση 3 φορες και το esb από σάββατο πρωί

επίσης μ είπε θα δώσουμε μισό τώρα στο καθένα και τ άλλο μισό σε 15 μέρες





> Kαλα ειναι να δωσεις 2 γρ στο λιτρο esb3 
> 
> 
> βλεπω  διαρροια ... δεν αποκλειω ομως και σκουληκια πια σαν παρασιτα ,αν  τα εχεις να τρωνε εξω αλλα νεγαλυτερα σκουληκια που αποτελους ξενιστες  τους 
> 
> 
> παρε flagyl σιροπι και θα δουμε το αλλο για τα αναπνευστικα ...


είσαι πολύ μπροστά!

----------


## ringneck

μ έδωσε levoplix 50mg μισό στο κάθε πουλί
μ είπε τ αλλα είναι αντιβίωσης οποτε δεν υπάρχει θέμα ...
αλλα δεν μ έδωσε ελπίδες για αυτ π είναι πολύ νωχελικό..μ είπε θα πεθάνουν τα σκουλήκια από τ φάρμακο αλλα δεν ξέρει αν θα καταφέρει ο αργανισμος να τα αποβάλει...

λες να δώσω τίποτα πολυβιταμίνες?να το μπουσταρω λίγο?

----------


## jk21

Σου εδωσε καταλληλο φαρμακο .Μπορει να ειναι το εντερου και να εχουν φτασει μεχρι πανω , μπορει να υπαρχουν και syngamus trachea που ειναι ψηλα στην τραχεια . Συνεχιζεις τα φαρμακα τα αλλα κανονικα , να συμπληρωθουν 5 μερες esb3 και 7 μερες flagyl .Ακομα και να μην χρειαζονται ,αν και κοκκιδια ολο και κατι θα εχει . Δεν κανει να τα κοβουμε αν ξεκιναμε  ,εκτος αν φαρμακοκινητικα αντεδικνυονται με την απαραιτητη τελικα θεραπεια του αντιπαρασιτικου .Σου ειπε οκ ,αρα ειναι οκ ! δεν ξερω και γω καποια αντενδειξη .Οχι πολυβιταμινες μεχρι να τελειωσεις το esb3 .Δωσε φυραμα αναπτυξης για νεοσσους αν εχεις 

Οσο ακουω και γελαω για σκουληκια και ακαρεα σε καναρινια (δεν τα αποκλειω αλλα ειναι σπανια και εχουν χυθει τονοι λεβαμιζολης και ιβερμεκτινης χωρις λογο στα σωθικα τους χρονια τωρα .... ) αλλο τοσο οταν μου ειπες οτι ειναι αλανιαρικα κοτοπουλα  ,θεωρουσα απολυτα αναμενομενη την πιθανοτητα προσβολης απο σκουληκια ,ειδικα οταν δεν ειναι αιμα στα κοπρανα ,που τα eimeria κοκκιδια των κοτοπουλων προκαλουν συχνοτατα ... το τιναγμα του κεφαλιου παρεπεμπε σε τριχομοναδα ή σκουληκια 

Αν μπορεις να το εχεις σε φουλ ζεστη και να του δωσεις δεξτροζη ή εστω ζαχαρη στο νερο του .Να διαλυσεις 1 φακελλακι almora στο νερο μιας ημερας που εχει και δεξτροζη και ηλεκτρολυτες .Οι κουτσουλιες του να ξερεις θα ειναι φουλ σκουληκια αυτες τις ημερες γιατι θα αποβαλλονται λογω φαρμακου

----------


## ringneck

βελτίωση 0
χτες του έβαλα ζάχαρη στο νερό 1κγ σ 1L
σήμερα πήγα k πήρα "αλμορα" π είπες... βάζω στην αναλογια που γράφει πάνω?

----------


## jk21

1 φακελλακι στο νερο που ξερεις οτι πινει πανω κατω σε μια μερα 

το Levoplix ποτε το εδωσες;

----------


## ringneck

χτες το μεσημέρι!
τώρα π ήμουνα εκεί και το κοίταζα έκανε μια σχηματισμένη κουτσουλιά.. esb το δίνω μαζί με "αλμορα"? ζάχαρη να ξαναδώσω?

το "αλμορα" λέει 1 φάκελο στα 200ml
απλά το λέω μην του πέσει πολύ όλο αυτό π έχει μέσα στο φάκελο για μια μέρα..

τίναγμα του κεφαλιού ποτε να περιμένω να σταματήσει?

ασβέστωσα k όλο το κοτέτσι τσιμέντα σπίτια τοίχους χώμα όλα

----------


## jk21

αν δινεις αλμορα ,κοβεις αμεσα τη ζαχαρη 

αν το πουλακι δεν ειναι καρινιασμενο βαλε και μιση δοση ,αλλιως εχει αμεση αναγκη ενεργειας .Οπως θα το πινει ετσι θα το καιει ....

----------


## ringneck

πάλι διάρροιες το μάτιασα.... μια καλή έκανε και πάλι τα ίδια!
τώρα τ βραδυ ήταν νηστικό..δεν ξέρω αν έκανα καλά αλλα έλιωσα αβγό με "φαρινλακτε" και το έδωσα με σύριγγα...

----------


## ringneck

έφυγε..
στεναχωρήθηκα παρα πολύ ήταν το πρώτο πουλάκι που χάνω..
ελπίζω το ζευγαράκι του να τα καταφέρει γιατί k αυτό από χτες έχει αρχίσει να είναι νωχελικό..
συνεχίζω και δίνω "αλμορα" αβγό και βιταμίνες..
μπορώ να δώσω κάτι άλλο να βοηθήσει τη κατάσταση?

----------


## jk21

να ενημερωσεις τον πτηνιατρο και να δωσεις και αλλο φαρμακο για σκουληκια ,αν αυτο δεν δειχνει να κανει κατι ... γιατι και στο αλλο που ηταν καλυτερα ,δειχνει να μην εκανε κατι 

να παρει δειγμα κουτσουλιας να δει ποιο σκουληκι υπαρχει ,μηπως θελει καποιο πιο εξειδικευμενο ανθελμινθικο

----------

